# Green Top



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Hey guys,
planning a trip to Green Top for the 23rd of this month and was wondering if anyone knows if they have any sales goin on at the moment? Also do they sell any entry level type surf rods such as Bass Pro does? I'm lookin for somethin that will throw about 3-6 ounces, looked at shakespeares "heavy" action 12 ft Ugly Stick the other day and it deosn't look like it can handle it. 
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Pl-C,

Sales ? who knows and who cares ... last I checked they had "entry level" surf fishing rods/combos such that you'll find what you need at ol'Greenies and then some  

If you've never been to Green Top - no worries other then for your wallet as you can (and I have) spent some jack in there  

If you also hunt better make sure you have extra plastic with you - just ask my bud Doug who "double dips" at Greenies and lives a short 10 minutes away.

Help the economy,

`bucket


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Whats Green Tops web site? Had it at one time. Thanks


----------



## Petey (Jan 22, 2002)

They have some rods on sale in the back, several racks. They have plenty of combos but I didn't notice any on sale. They have MANY new Storm soft plastics in stock now, including the 9" Wild Eye. They are $5.99 each I think. I probably scope out the "Green" a couple of times a week. Their "lure" is their selection, NOT their prices....but what a selection. Have fun.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Is that off of the Atlee or Ashland exit? I always mean to stop by whenever I drive by the area but can never remember which exit.


----------



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

Its the Atlee/Elmont exit off 95 north


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Hey fellas,
Bucket, been one time before and couldn't agree with you more, spent about $225 in four hours or so. 
Trigger - www.greentophuntfish.com 
Petey, agree with you also, definatly a nice selection but the prices can kill ya. Normally I just hit my local shop, pretty good prices and good guys down there.
Thanks for all the replies. I'll let you know how much I'm in for when I get up there.
Tight lines and popped riggers.


----------



## CajunBass (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't think Greentops is any less expensive than other places, but they got what you need, and they got people who know enough to answer a question if you got one. Heck. I can kill half an afernoon, and not buy anything.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

> Heck. I can kill half an afernoon, and not buy anything.


You The Man. I don't have the will power!!!


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

My technique for going to Greentops.

First shop, shop, shop locally, even if I do not buy. I want to know what things that I need cost; what the local shops carry and what they do not carry. I like supporting my local shops when I can.

This next part is no joke. Second, I figure out the maximum that I want to allow myself to spend. I take that amount out of the bank and put it in my wallet. Next, I take that same wallet and remove all charge cards and checks, give them to my wife for safe keeping.

Now I am ready to go to Greentops. I have a budget. I know what I can not get back home. I am ready to spend money. 

Tom


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Ok guys here it is,
The final tally on my two and a half hour run around the store waassss.......$202. Yes I disgust even myself  Along with the usual wide assortment of weights and hooks I pick up, I just had to go for this pretty little rod made by fenwick. 5ft MH action stand up rod rated for 15-30 pound test. I thought that would fill my void for a good head boat rod. I never did like the long butts on the ones most boats provide. Anyway you cant get a rod without a reel so I slapped the rod with a Penn Jigmaster and 30lb Trilene Big Game. Well playin with that thing oughta keep me busy till late march when I plan on using it. 
Tight lines and popped riggers guys.


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

So which do you figure will kill your wallet faster, Greentops or Bass Pro?


----------



## Petey (Jan 22, 2002)

If you happen to be as compulsive about guns as you are about fishing, then it's no contest. You can spend a small or not so small fortune in The Green.


----------

